# Nids Are Here



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Go forth and spend savings:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...e.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

(and get them on the 11th when they are released)


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

A lot of good looking models. I like how they handled the Tyrant Guard, making them look like living shields. The Warrior Prime is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ohh... My savings... :cray: 

Just kidding I'm good. :grin: I love that harpy... My first order of business come release day.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy f.... :shok:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod2350010a


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea. Would be worth considering if I didn't already have 90% of it. :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Yea. Would be worth considering if I didn't already have 90% of it. :laugh:


*blows raspberry* :laugh:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

My first port of call is the codex and the haruspex. The heads can be magnetised so I can swap them around, or I may just have enough stuff lurking around that I can kitbash another from the leftovers...

Likewise with the Guard box. I have a number of torsos, with no arms... :grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Holy f.... :shok:
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod2350010a


For that payday when you really can't be arsed to pay the mortgage, or feed the kids, or in fact the pets (which you may end up feeding to the kids who you then need to sell to the bank to stave off your house repossession).


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Great stuff, always fancied a nid force, really impressive to see scores of models scurrying forward - that mega bundle looks awesome!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

funny thing is it costs £935 for £901 worth of models (from my calculation)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> funny thing is it costs £935 for £901 worth of models (from my calculation)


And the problem is....? :laugh:


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Tawa said:


> And the problem is....? :laugh:


I saw that the on the site and my thought on it was that its going to be gone before I get my 'Tax-Refund'. (Just wish they did a collection like that all the time)


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Pretty damn fine looking figures and the one click bundles are awesome.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Not super excited about the models, but I have 5000+ points of Nids sitting in a box since almost 10 years ago with some model updates over time, just waiting for decent rules. If the rules this time are trash too, they're getting axed.

At least The Red Terror is back, a HUGE positive for me since he was what I built around in 2nd. And thank god I still have enough of the old raveners, the newer models are shit.

Still no one knows who the writer is? If it's Cruddace I might as well sell and be proactive.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod2350014a

That one is my favourite. 'The Living Fortress'

Bundle of 2 Hive Tyrants and 2 boxes of Hive/Tyrant Guard for £151.

Price bought separately - £151

Time saved by reducing the amount of clicks on a mouse?
Priceless. :grin:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The red terror has been available to buy for ages, he's the original mawloc. I doubt he'll make a seperate return, but can be used either as a Mawloc or as a nice lead ravener. Rumour has it the mawloc will actually be useful rather than a dodgy one-trick pony this time.
They don't list codeces as by any one person any more, they are more of a team effort. 

And whilst the poses on the new raveners are a little awkward, I don't miss the huge cheesy grins they (and the warriors) used to have...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Are there any pics or news of the drop pods?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Nope, the only thing we have ever heard about Mycetic Spores on this Codex is that they may be dead and gone.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dies Irae said:


> Nope, the only thing we have ever heard about Mycetic Spores on this Codex is that they may be dead and gone.


Really? That's a shame since I converted up six of the fuckin things, three each for me and a friend. :laugh:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Dies Irae said:


> Nope, the only thing we have ever heard about Mycetic Spores on this Codex is that they may be dead and gone.


Yeah, along with the Doom and Parasite unfortunately.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Really? That's a shame


Agreed, they were the most 'fun' part about the nids


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

If they have removed Mycetic spores, it is likely for the sheer unwieldyness of a model able to contain 20-odd nids. There may well be another, easier option for them instead that doesn't require a model. Like giving squads the ability to tunnel, or more creatures who can make tunnels for them. Maybe all MCs are able to do it? We won't know til saturday.

Admittedly given we've seen the troops pages this may be unlikely - but then the Daemon codex had their entry methods in the bestiary rather than in the troops pages. 

Or they may have included that you can deepstrike via spores, but that those spores explode in a gloopy mess on impact rather than requiring a model? Or that you can choose your entire force to deploy that way, hence it's not mentioned in the troops pages?

I very much doubt that an army so reliant on getting to the enemy, and who has no dedicated transports, would have their only way of getting close quick utterly removed...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Anybody else noticed that WD has Termagants/Hormagaunts at £20 for 20 (online only), yet the webstore has them at £27? :nono:

Also, the "Full" release list is missing Genestealers


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

A Mycetic Spore and Doom seemed to fit with any list, weird that they would ax them like this.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

They may have thought that, as they made no models for those two characters, axing them wasn't as issue.

Or, they may have been incorporated into their unit type, like the Broodlord. The Hive tries new things, then makes them common if they work. Maybe Zoanthropes and Shrikes now have 'broodlords' or primes of their own.

We don't have confirmation they are gone til someone has the codex in-hand yet anyway...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> or that payday when you really can't be arsed to pay the mortgage, or feed the kids, or in fact the pets (which you may end up feeding to the kids who you then need to sell to the bank to stave off your house repossession).


Or when you're really, really drunk... stay away from the internet boys.



DestroyerHive said:


> Yeah, along with the Doom and Parasite unfortunately.


As much fun as the doom is, and as irregularly effective as he proves to be, I'm glad he's gone. Now I don't have to worry about him :laugh: In all seriousness, I lost a 500 point game (first in a tourney) because I rolled really high and he single-handedly took out almost half my models. I'm space marines. Yay...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

That sucks if they've been axed.
I want my swarms dropping from the sky&#55357;&#56868;&#55357;&#56868;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It might be they come in a varient list, where the forces available are designed to be the ones used at the very beginning of an invasion, rather than halfway through...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Mycetic Spore Data Slate: $9.99










(j/k)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

For those who want something beyond mere conjecture, but can't wait to hold the codex in their hands, Natfka has a new post with some "legit" rules and information:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/with-tyranid-codex-in-hand.html

I would still take it with a grain of salt until actually holding the book myself. Even leaks from someone with the codex can be wrong, or incomplete.

Judging by the responses to that post, you'd think the sky is falling!


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Seems like they're getting some nice point drops in their principle units. It's probably not going to be TauDar level, but it sounds like it will at least make them competitive and fun to play.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmmm. I am dubious about these posts, if only because he says very little, and if he has the codex in his hands then why so vague and inaccurate? And it's little things like he says Raveners 'lose MTC and Acute senses', but doesn't mention if they are Beasts still, who get those automatically...

I agree with the sentiment that he seems to just be reading from the summary page at the back.

There are 3 more days to wait. Hints are nice, but he's putting such a downer on this I'm not even sure he plays nids, he's not giving any hints that most nid players *actually* would want. And his posts on the new instinctive behaviours make pretty much zero sense, when he could just *say*. Hell, I got more accurate stuff, and legally posted it here, just from reading WD.

I do agree with some of the reasonable posts underneath though. No way are they going to charge 4pts per scything talons for 'stealers if all they do is give AP6, and +1A if you have 2 pairs (which stealers can't do)...

What we need is the whole picture, because as always you can't look at any part of the Tyranid codex in isolation. Its all about how they work as a whole. I'm happy to wait with what we've got for definate, and the rest can wait until saturday.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> Hints are nice, but he's putting such a downer on this I'm not even sure he plays nids, he's not giving any hints that most nid players *actually* would wan


This seems to be the issue. From what it seems he is excited be the first to share the information (what he can remember), but it doesn't feel like he has any experience with the army itself. He didn't look where an experienced player of the army would to find the important bits of information for comparison with the current codex.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> This seems to be the issue. From what it seems he is excited be the first to share the information (what he can remember), but it doesn't feel like he has any experience with the army itself. He didn't look where an experienced player of the army would to find the important bits of information for comparison with the current codex.


Why on earth, when he says he has the codex, does he need to 'remember' it? Open the book and get it right!

Post-it note on a shop copy, methinks :wink:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Could be...according to the poster it is a club copy that he doesn't have "on hand"...the delayed nature of his posts between information seems to support that the copy is not in his hands at the very least. Whether a shop copy or club copy who knows. More accurate posters should have the book in hand tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

At this point I know what I want to know - my Hormogaunts are still worth it, I love the new Haruspex model and will have one regardless, and my carnifexes are cheaper. The rest is all a bonus, and can wait til saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I will withhold my judgements till i see the codex in a few days.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Those models are insane looking, in a good way!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> They don't list codeces as by any one person any more, they are more of a team effort.


Well that seals it for me. Since I'm not buying anything Cruddace has had his finger in, I guess I can't buy anything anymore.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Can I have your stuff?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Well that seals it for me. Since I'm not buying anything Cruddace has had his finger in, I guess I can't buy anything anymore.


Well I hear they don't let Cruddace make the dice, so as long as the game depends on those you should still have a sporting chance.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Well that seals it for me. Since I'm not buying anything Cruddace has had his finger in, I guess I can't buy anything anymore.


I absolutely hated Mark Harrisons original bloodletters, the ones that looked like dancing dogs back in 3rd - 4th Ed. I despised his space wolf scouts, they were bloody terrible. 

Now some of my favourite models are being sculpted by him, and he does fantastic work in plastic.

Everyone can learn, improve and fix past mistakes. Yes, some of his previous work sucked. I too had to put up with sub-par codeces. However, given the nature of gamers and the internet, don't you think he's had plenty of incentive to learn from his team-mates like Phil, and maybe improve? There have been substancial changes in Games Dev, don't you think those might have had an impact, like the whole team having a hand in pretty much every book? I do hate it when people see a few bad initial works, and assume they will be shit forever. I was a crap painter once...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> I absolutely hated Mark Harrisons original bloodletters, the ones that looked like dancing dogs back in 3rd - 4th Ed. I despised his space wolf scouts, they were bloody terrible.
> 
> Now some of my favourite models are being sculpted by him, and he does fantastic work in plastic.
> 
> Everyone can learn, improve and fix past mistakes. Yes, some of his previous work sucked. I too had to put up with sub-par codeces. However, given the nature of gamers and the internet, don't you think he's had plenty of incentive to learn from his team-mates like Phil, and maybe improve? There have been substancial changes in Games Dev, don't you think those might have had an impact, like the whole team having a hand in pretty much every book? I do hate it when people see a few bad initial works, and assume they will be shit forever. I was a crap painter once...


Besides, nothing Crudace has done will ever come close to Necrons now have individual personalities instead of being soulless automatons, or making it so that all Space Marines, even those with their own Primarchs, histories, traditions and tactical dogma, aspire to be Ultramarines. I won't name names, I don't think I have to. When I read that I felt like puking, there's no way my Salamanders would ever want to be Ultramareines, and my Dark Angels are probably against the idea even more.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

tu_shan82 said:


> Besides, nothing Crudace has done will ever come close to Necrons now have individual personalities instead of being soulless automatons, or making it so that all Space Marines, even those with their own Primarchs, histories, traditions and tactical dogma, aspire to be Ultramarines. I won't name names, I don't think I have to. When I read that I felt like puking, there's no way my Salamanders would ever want to be Ultramareines, and my Dark Angels are probably against the idea even more.


Hey, if you don't like the new codexes just keep using the old ones.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> I absolutely hated Mark Harrisons original bloodletters, the ones that looked like dancing dogs back in 3rd - 4th Ed. I despised his space wolf scouts, they were bloody terrible.
> 
> Now some of my favourite models are being sculpted by him, and he does fantastic work in plastic.
> 
> Everyone can learn, improve and fix past mistakes. Yes, some of his previous work sucked. I too had to put up with sub-par codeces. However, given the nature of gamers and the internet, don't you think he's had plenty of incentive to learn from his team-mates like Phil, and maybe improve? There have been substancial changes in Games Dev, don't you think those might have had an impact, like the whole team having a hand in pretty much every book? I do hate it when people see a few bad initial works, and assume they will be shit forever. I was a crap painter once...


He's not a crap writer. Some things seem at least a little creative from him. But his blatant disregard for balance. My god. He managed to write both the worst (Nids) and the most overpowered (Guard) codex in just one year of releases. That kind of inconsistency takes a long time to iron out. And sure, some day I could forgive, but it is still way too fresh in memory and the stink still lingers.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> He's not a crap writer. Some things seem at least a little creative from him. But his blatant disregard for balance. My god. He managed to write both the worst (Nids) and the most overpowered (Guard) codex in just one year of releases. That kind of inconsistency takes a long time to iron out. And sure, some day I could forgive, but it is still way too fresh in memory and the stink still lingers.


Consistency is a problem for more than one writer.

Phil Kell - Gave us Eldar (OP!!!!), Chaos Marines (SUCKS!!!!) and Demons (Sucks but now OP?)
Jeremy Vetock gave us Tau (OP!!!) and Dark Angels (SUCKS!!!!)

The only consistent writer was Mat Ward - who's books consistently rose in power. BA.GK.Necrons.

I hope the Nid dex is good. I don't see them on the table often enough.

Edit:OP/Sucks rating system is entirely bollocks and listed like that as thats the way I've seen people respond to previous codex's.
All we can do is sod game balance, enjoy the game for what it is and hope when the next 'dex comes out for one of my armies, it'll put me on top of the heap for a bit...


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

tu_shan82 said:


> making it so that all Space Marines, even those with their own Primarchs, histories, traditions and tactical dogma, aspire to be Ultramarines. I won't name names, I don't think I have to. When I read that I felt like puking, there's no way my Salamanders would ever want to be Ultramareines, and my Dark Angels are probably against the idea even more.


Can people stop parroting this bullcrap? :laugh:

That's _not_ what the 5th Edition Codex, lol. It says they aspire to the teachings of the Codex Astartes. Which, while a bit oddly worded, is true. The Dark Angels are a Codex Chapter. Always have been. Blood Angels. Codex Chapter. Always have been. That section of CSM:5E is just about Codex Chapaters that aren't Ultramarines successors. 

Why do people get all butthurt about it? The reality is that being a Codex Chapter is a _good thing_. Graham McNeill's awful novels aside, the Codex is what makes Space Marines so awesome. It's the catch-all book on how to be a Space Marine and fight wars. Again, I know idiots like Graham McNeill took this to mean it had "If A, Then B" instructions on how to fight battles, but that's not how it was ever written before. Guys like Marneus Calgar are supposed to be the greatest tacticians the galaxy has ever seen (Calgar was one of only 2 SCs in 2nd Edition with a Strategy Rating of 6). Doesn't really make sense if you can just read the book and be a better general by knowing what the other guy is going to do, lol. 


The funnier part about all the Ward-hate for CSM:5E is that most of the fluff in that book is copy/pasted from earlier editions of Codex: Space Marines (most of it right out of 2nd Edition's Codex: Ultramarines by Rick Priestley. You might know him as one of the guys who created the game). Now, I can't speak on the Ward Hate over the Blood Angels/Necrons Bro Fist, and I agree the Newcron Codex is one of the worst fluff abombinations in the history of 40K. But the Codex: Space Marines stuff is ridicustupid.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> He managed to write both the worst (Nids) and the most overpowered (Guard) codex in just one year of releases.


Nids were not just bad, they were actively made worse than their previous iteration, which is the most insulting part.

As for Guard, it was overpowered in mech edition, but 6e's vehicle nerf actually hurt them a lot. But yes, the point still stands.



Gret79 said:


> Consistency is a problem for more than one writer.
> 
> Phil Kell - Gave us Eldar (OP!!!!), Chaos Marines (SUCKS!!!!) and Demons (Sucks but now OP?)
> Jeremy Vetock gave us Tau (OP!!!) and Dark Angels (SUCKS!!!!)
> ...


I have yet to play against nids, but yes, consistency is a huge problem, mostly because I don't think the writers actually understand their own edition's ruleset. Chaos is especially glaring on that part, with strong CC units being overpriced to the point that even if they actually manage to assault they're still shit since you wasted so many points on them they don't have the numbers to make it count enough. Just look at Berzerkers and Possessed, or hell try and play Warp talons if you really want to make your opponent win.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Some more information:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/an-overview-of-tyranid-codex.html


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Pity that Scything Talons changed to much - I preferred them how they used to be.

All the rumours about altered FOC turned out to be false...


----------

